# weekend plans?



## bonbean01 (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone else have city friends who when they phone ask if you have plans for the weekend?  Well...thought I'd ramble on just how weekend dates happen around here...

Friday night date.....got concerned for one of our RIR hens who isn't laying and acting "off"... sounded like she was egg bound and that if left untreated she could die...yikes...it would have to be the friendly one...HennyPenny...so...hubby and I go out...I glove up and oil...and am in there hoping I'm in the egg laying vent and not the other...massaging a chicken butt while my date (hubby) is starting a fire to heat water...okay...so don't feel an egg up there stuck...so...when the water is nice and warm, we take turns for 30 minutes soaking her butt in warm water to relax her...had just started when a friend came by and yes...he got to see how we were spending Friday night...date night...LOLOLOL!!!  Apparently the warm water soak is supposed to help relax muscles and make it easier to lay an egg...well...no egg during the night and no egg today and she's acting just fine...she probably just wanted a spa night?

Tonight...had a mix up out with the chickens again...so...flashlights and spotlights...chickens and roosters sqawking...then screaming when we grabbed them...trying not to to fall over all that lovely antique (just had to have it) farm implements under the shed roof...then stacked wood...stumbling into a large spider web face first...we have too much crap...and finally the chicken rodeo is over...everyone sorted and in their right places...calm...we walk back to the house and I tell hubby that he really knows how to show a girl a good time


----------



## RemudaOne (Sep 29, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)




----------

